# لماذا ينادي السيد المسيح امه ب يا إمرأة



## مجدي طة (15 مارس 2011)

1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. 
2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. 
3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». 
4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». --هذا في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة وهذة كانت اول معجزة للسيد المسيح قالب الماء خمر انا لا اكتب شيء من عندي هذا في الكتاب المقدس ---والله المستعان


----------



## bob (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> 1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.
> 2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ.
> 3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ».
> 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». --هذا في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة وهذة كانت اول معجزة للسيد المسيح قالب الماء خمر انا لا اكتب شيء من عندي هذا في الكتاب المقدس ---والله المستعان


*يا امرأة= أي يا سيدة (LADY) وهي كلمة تدل على الاحترام والوقار في ذلك الوقت. والسيد قالها ثانية وهو على الصليب. ولنلاحظ:-
-    ليس فيها إحتقار للعذراء فمن أوصى بإكرام الوالدين لن يحتقر أمه.
-  آدم أطلق لقب امرأة على حواء وهي مازالت عذراء. وكما صارت حواء أماً لكل حي صارت العذراء أماً للكنيسة جسد المسيح*
*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس *
*لو كنت تعبت شوية صغيره و قريت التفسير لما قلت هذا الكلام*
*لم يقل "يا أماه" بل "يا امرأة"، لأن ما يمارسه بخصوص تحويل الماء خمرًا لا يصدر بكونه إنسانًا أخذ جسدًا منها، وإنما بعمل لاهوته. حقًا ليس انفصال بين لاهوته وناسوته، وما يمارسه السيد المسيح هو بكونه كلمة الله المتجسد، لكن بعض الأعمال هي خاصة به كابن الله الوحيد، والبعض بكونه ابن الإنسان.*
*و ده تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب*
*لو عندك تساؤل تاني اتفضل*


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> 1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.
> 2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ.
> 3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ».
> 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». --هذا في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة وهذة كانت اول معجزة للسيد المسيح قالب الماء خمر انا لا اكتب شيء من عندي هذا في الكتاب المقدس ---والله المستعان


 
طرحك لسؤال مخالف يعتبر سطوا على موضوع غيرك وهذا مخالف لقوانين القسم.

ضع اسئلتك في مواضيع منفصلة.
تفضل واقرأ القوانين هنا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> 1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.
> 2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ.
> 3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ».
> 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». --هذا في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة وهذة كانت اول معجزة للسيد المسيح قالب الماء خمر انا لا اكتب شيء من عندي هذا في الكتاب المقدس ---والله المستعان



*لاحظ الكلام جيدا: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ»

1- يسوع لم يقل: ما لك يا امرأة، بل ما لي ولك يا امرأة.

2- جواب يسوع ليس رفض لوالدته، بل اعتذار، لأن ساعته (أي وقت عجائبه) لم يأت بعد.

3- قوله "يا امرأة" لا يدل على احتقار ولا ازدراء لأنه في أشّد المواقف رصانة وحزنا على الصليب استخدم نفس الكلمة:
*
[Q-BIBLE]25 وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ أُمُّهُ وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ. 
26 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «*يَا امْرَأَةُ* هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ.

(يوحنا 19)[/Q-BIBLE]

*4- لاحظ أن يسوع لم يرفض كلام والدته القديسة مريم، بل أطاعها وفعل المعجزة مع أن ساعته لم تأت بعد:*

[Q-BIBLE]8 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْتَقُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْمُتَّكَإِ». فَقَدَّمُوا. 
9 فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ 
10 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ». 
11 *هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ* وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ.
(يوحنا 2) [/Q-BIBLE]

*أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك على المسيحية. والله المُستعان*


----------



## مجدي طة (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*

اولا بالنسبه للمخالفه السيدة الفاضله امه انا لم اسطو علي موضوع الغير هذا موضوع للمناقشه وانا اطرح هذا السؤال من الكتاب المقدس وليس من عندي واسال كيف يقول المسيح وهو المحبه يخاطب امها بهذا هذا هو السؤال اين المخالفه وانظري الي رد الاخوة كل واحد رد اذن اين المخالفه  ارجو من الاخي الذي يقول *أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك على المسيحية. والله المُستعان* *على المسيحية. والله المُستعان* يااخي هذا حوار وانا لم اكتب من اي كتاب هذا الكتاب المقدس وهذا انسان المحبه اما الذي يقول كلمه امراة للاحترام السيد المسيح خاطب نساء في الانجيل بكلامه امراة فما الفراق بين الام والامراة العادية وارجو ان ندرك ان هذا حوار والله المستعان


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*



> كيف يقول المسيح وهو المحبه يخاطب امها بهذا
> 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ».


للاسف فان مستخدمى اللغة العربية غراب بعض الشئ ، السيد اطلق على امه بالجسد
كلمة امرأة ـ فأين العيب .
تعالى بص الترجمات الانجليزية

*John 2:4*
​​Jesus said to her, Woman, what have I to do with you? my hour has not yet come.​ 
وبالرغم من ضغط امه عليه ، الا انه لم يكسر كلامها وعمل معجزة عرس قانا الجليل .
وعند موته وهو معلق على الصليب قال ووصى تلميذه بان يرعى امه


*يوحنا 19 : 26 *فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ، وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفًا، قَالَ لأُمِّهِ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». 27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ:«هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ. 

هذا هو اسلوب يهودى فى ذلك الزمن ، ولا يقصد به شئ اخر .
المسيح بلا خطية ، فهو شابهنا فى كل شئ عدا الخطية وحدها .


دلوقتى انت مطالب بانك تجييب تفسير مسيحى واحد يقول ان المسيح تطاول على امه ؟
فى الانتظار .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*

تعبير : يا إمرأة ، يقابله فى اللغة الشعبية المصرية : يا ست ، وكلمة "ست"هى كلمة مصرية قديمة ، ومذكرها هو "سى" ، وإلى عهد قريب كانت مستخدمة على نطاق واسع
فعندما تقول : الست فلانة ، أو : "يا سى فلان" ، فإنها تعبر عن منتهى الإحترام
بينما الترجمة الحرفية للغة العربية يمكن أن تحمل مشاعر مختلفة

وإلى الآن ، فى بلاد الشام ، يستخدمون تعبير : "مرأة" ، وينادون به ، بمعنى مهذب خالى من المشاعر التى يتطرق إليها الذهن المعاصر الذى يستخدم اللغة الفصحى بطريقة تختلف عن الموروث الشعبى

+++
فمعنى ما قاله ربنا يسوع ، ببساطة التعبير العامى ، هو مثلما نقوله نحن بلطف : مالك ومالى بس ياست ، بمعنى الإحساس بدالة كبيرة لا يستطيع الإنسان مقاومتها ويريد الهروب منها بلطف


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*

وما يؤكد ذلك ، هو بقية ما حدث فى هذا الموقف
إذ لم تتناقش معه أكثر
بل ، بدالة عظيمة جداً ، وجهت حديثها للخدم مباشرة ، وقالت لهم : كل ما يقوله إفعلوه

وكأن الإستجابة هى أمر مفروغ منه

وهو ما حدث فعلاً ، إذ إستجاب لها وقال للخدام عما يفعلوه

فهذا الموقف هو دليل قاطع على الدالة العظيمة التى للسيدة العذراء


----------



## مجدي طة (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*

ما معني  *مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ لم انت تقول لواحد مالي ولك لابد الا يتكلام معك لان لغة الكلام من الاول ---انت تمسك في كلمه  امراة ونسيت الا قبل كلمه امراة واحد يقول بالمعني وانت مالك ماذا تنتظر بعد ذلك والذي هل يقول واحد لامها هذا الكلمه جرب وقول والله المستعان*


----------



## bob (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> ما معني  *مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ لم انت تقول لواحد مالي ولك لابد الا يتكلام معك لان لغة الكلام من الاول ---انت تمسك في كلمه  امراة ونسيت الا قبل كلمه امراة واحد يقول بالمعني وانت مالك ماذا تنتظر بعد ذلك والذي هل يقول واحد لامها هذا الكلمه جرب وقول والله المستعان*


*يا استاذي العزيز 
عذرا مني و لكن انا شايف انك بتراوغ و بتتهرب من الاجابات بعد ما كنت بتشكك ان السيد المسيح قال للسيدة العذراء يا امراه انتقلت للحديث عن السيد المسيح و الموضوع الاصلي عن السيدة العذراء 
فانت كده بتشتت الموضوع باساله مختلفة عن الموضوع الاصلي ارجو انك تفتح موضوع جديد و ستجد كل ما يسرك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*

بل كثيراً ما نقولها لأحبائنا اللصيقين ، عندما يطلبون منا طلبات لا نريد تنفيذها

نقولها بمعنى المغلوب من المحبة ، الذى كان من المفروض أنه يرفض ولكن المحبة تغلبه فلا يستطيع


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> اولا بالنسبه للمخالفه السيدة الفاضله امه انا لم اسطو علي موضوع الغير هذا موضوع للمناقشه وانا اطرح هذا السؤال من الكتاب المقدس وليس من عندي واسال كيف يقول المسيح وهو المحبه يخاطب امها بهذا هذا هو السؤال اين المخالفه وانظري الي رد الاخوة كل واحد رد اذن اين المخالفه  ارجو من الاخي الذي يقول *أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك على المسيحية. والله المُستعان* *على المسيحية. والله المُستعان* يااخي هذا حوار وانا لم اكتب من اي كتاب هذا الكتاب المقدس وهذا انسان المحبه اما الذي يقول كلمه امراة للاحترام السيد المسيح خاطب نساء في الانجيل بكلامه امراة فما الفراق بين الام والامراة العادية وارجو ان ندرك ان هذا حوار والله المستعان



*سؤالك تمت الاجابة عليه بشكل كامل من خلال مشاركتي ومشاركة الاخوة الافاضل. أرجو ان تكون من الذين يسألون ليفهموا لا للمجادلة وحسب.*


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> اولا بالنسبه للمخالفه السيدة الفاضله امه انا لم اسطو علي موضوع الغير هذا موضوع للمناقشه وانا اطرح هذا السؤال من الكتاب المقدس وليس من عندي واسال كيف يقول المسيح وهو المحبه يخاطب امها بهذا هذا هو السؤال اين المخالفه وانظري الي رد الاخوة كل واحد رد اذن اين المخالفه ارجو من الاخي الذي يقول


 
سيد *مجدي طه*

انت لم تطرح سؤال من عندك وانا لم اقل هذا في الإنذار.
ولم تخالف أيضا بطرحك سؤال من الكتاب المقدس. 
المخالفة ان مشاركتك لم تكن في سياق الموضوع بل *سألت سؤالا مختلفا عن السؤال الأصلي*.
الموضوع الأصلي سأل "*من هي السيدة العذراء من الكتاب المقدس*"
وسؤالك جاء عن "*كيف يقول السيد المسيح لأمه مالي ولك ويناديها بإمرأة*"
هذا يعتبر سؤالا مخالفا للموضوع الأصلي *وسطوا عليه* وهذا ما قصدته في مشاركتي هذه #*13* . أرجو أن تضغط على رقم المشاركة لتعيد قراءتها وتفهم انك تسرعت وفهمت كلامي خطأ.

خطائي كان اني لم انقل مشاركتك الى موضوع منفصل.




مجدي طة قال:


> *أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك أرجو أن تفتح عينيك أخي العزيز وتترك مواقفك المُسبقة وكرهك وحقدك على المسيحية. والله المُستعان**على المسيحية. والله المُستعان*




تعلم الأدب وفكر قبل ان تكتب ولا ترمي علينا ما في قلبك كراهية.
لقد وجه لك إنذارا ثانيا لكي تحسن المخاطبة.




مجدي طة قال:


> يااخي هذا حوار وانا لم اكتب من اي كتاب هذا الكتاب المقدس وهذا انسان المحبه اما الذي يقول كلمه امراة للاحترام السيد المسيح خاطب نساء في الانجيل بكلامه امراة فما الفراق بين الام والامراة العادية وارجو ان ندرك ان هذا حوار والله المستعان


 

انت تتكلم بما لا تفهم لأنك لا تريد أن تفهم وهذا شأنك.

الحوار المفيد يكون بين طرفين في نفس المستوى من المفهوم للموضوع. 
ليس بين إنسان فاهم الإنجيل وآخر لم يره في حياته بل يردد شبهات قالها غيره.


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




مجدي طة قال:


> ما معني *مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ لم انت تقول لواحد مالي ولك لابد الا يتكلام معك لان لغة الكلام من الاول ---انت تمسك في كلمه امراة ونسيت الا قبل كلمه امراة واحد يقول بالمعني وانت مالك ماذا تنتظر بعد ذلك والذي هل يقول واحد لامها هذا الكلمه جرب وقول والله المستعان*


 

لو امسكنا بكلمة إمرأة فلنا الحق في ذلك لأننا نعرف معناها وفقا للكتاب المقدس. أما انت فتجهله جهلا تاما.

أما انت تمسك بِ " *مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ* " لأنك ناقل وغير عارف بأن الآية لا تنتهِ بهذه الكلمات بل لها تتمة التي يكمن فيها معنى الكلام.

اليك الآية كاملة بدون تدليس البتر الذي تعودنا عليه:



 يوحنا الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ*!* لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ*». 

« *لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ*». *هي بيت القصيد*، لأن الرب يسوع يريد ان يقول لأمه أن وقته لم يأتِ بعد ليصنع عجائبا بقوة لاهوته = يعني الوهيته.... 

ولكن بالرغم من هذا أظهر السيد المسيح طاعة لأمه بإنسانيته وحقق ما تريد وهذا هو قمة الإحترام .

لنقرأ ... من أجل من يردي ان يفهم فعلا ويكون له خلاص بالرب يسوع المسيح:
[Q-BIBLE] 

*1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. *
*2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. *
*3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «**لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». *
*4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». *
*5 قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: «مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ». *
*6 وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ أَوْ ثلاَثَةً. *
*7 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «امْلَأُوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ. *
*8 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْتَقُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْمُتَّكَإِ». فَقَدَّمُوا. *
*9 فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ *
*10 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَالْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ». *
*11 هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ. *

 

[/Q-BIBLE]السيدة مريم العذراء كان تعرف إبنها حق المعرفة ولها ثقة بمحبته لها ولكل البشر ولهذا فهمت ما كان يرمي اليه ولذلك قالت للخدم: *«مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ».*

وهذا ما حصل إذ أن السيد المسيح حول الماء الى *خمر جيدة* = يعني ليست مسكرة، وكانت أول آية من آياته الذي أطهر فيها مجده فآمن به تلاميذه.

إقرأ وافهم ولا تكن ناقل وغير قارئ... لأن السيد المسيح قال: 



 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 39 *فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ* *لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. *


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*لفظة امراة فى الفكر اليهودى هو لقب حواء قبل السقوط واطلاق لفظة امراة على العذراء من ابنها دا استوحت منه الكنيسة فى تطوبيها لمريم العذراء واطلقت عليها حواء الجديدة
فى حواء الاولى سقطت المراة التى خلقها الله 
وفى حواء الثانية اعادت مريم امجاد حواء الى صورة المراة التى خلقها الله 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 مارس 2011)

*من الصلوات اللتورجية اللى بتصلى فى الكنيسة مستقاه من اطلاق لفظة امراة على العذراء 
**يا من وعد أبانا آدم بالخلاص وثبت وعده المقدس لجميع الآباء بميلاده البتولي في      ملئ الزمان من بكر بتول نقية وعفيفة قدسها وطهرها وملأها نعمة وفضها على نساء      العالم. هي العذراء الدائمة البتولية العذراء كل حين مريم      –      حواء الجديدة فخر جنسنا والسماء الثانية الجسدانية.* 
*وايضا من تفسير العلامة الاب متى المسكين عن تركيز يوحنا على ايراد لفظة امراة موجها من السيد المسيح للعذراء القديسة مريم *


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مارس 2011)

> 1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.
> 2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ.
> 3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ».
> 4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». --هذا في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة وهذة كانت اول معجزة للسيد المسيح قالب الماء خمر انا لا اكتب شيء من عندي هذا في الكتاب المقدس ---والله المستعان


 
[Q-BIBLE]     *24 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَلَيْسَ لِهذَا تَضِلُّونَ، إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ؟*   [/Q-BIBLE]


"ربنا يهديك لشخصة


----------



## MAJI (19 مارس 2011)

*اقتباس*
*انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة *
*واضح من هذا الكلام ان الاخ نقل الشبهة بحذافيرها من موقع اسلامي يتكلم مع مسلمين من كلمة(انظر)*
*لاعلينا اريد ان اضيف على ردود اخوتي*
*ان هناك نبوة في الكتاب المقدس بان*
*          (نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية)*
*والرب يسوع المسيح استخدم (امرأة) ايضا لتذكير اليهود بهذه النبوة *
*كما فعل في ترديد الهي الهي لماذا تركتني لتذكير اليهود بنوة المزمور  في صلبه*


----------



## MAJI (19 مارس 2011)

ولو كان في كلام السيد المسيح اساءة الى السيدة العذراء لاستنكرها تلاميذه قبل اعدائه من اليهود وبكتوه عليها جميعهم لان اكرام الاب والام هي احدى وصايا الله في شريعة موسى نبيهم (اكرم اباك وامك)
فلا ياتي واحد بعد مرور 2011سنة لينتقد هذا الكلام


----------



## مجدي طة (19 مارس 2011)

السيد المسيح خاطب نساء في الكتاب المقدس بكلمه يا امراة فما الفرق بين النساء العاديه والام اما الذي يقول علي نقل الشبهة بحزفيرها الله يعلم انا لم انقل من احد عايز حضرتك تكمل الحوار ماشي نقفل الحوار ماشي وانا اتكلام عن نفسي اذا انت تريد قفل الحوار في هذا الموضوع اذهب الي موضوع اخر ومتزعلش والله المستعان


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مارس 2011)

*طبعا حضرتك بتنظر للكلمة (ياأمرأة )على انها كلمة تحقيرية 
مش لان الكلمة فيها شئ من التحقير لا , لان ديه الثقافة بتاعتنا 
انت بتنظر للكلمة من خلال ثقافتك وموروثاتك الشرقية اللى فيها كلمة ياامرأة تعتبر فيها تحقير 

لكن لما نرجع لاصل اللغة اليونانى اللى اتكتب بيها الانجيل هنلاقى ان الكلمة معناها woman or my lady 
يعنى ياسيدتى وليس بها اى تحقير ,وهو مقالش وانتى مالك 
لكن شوف فى الترجمة الانجليزى جاية ازاى 

كل الترجمات ترجمتها بهذا الشكل 
?what does this have to do with me 
why do you involve me
*  [FONT=&quot] *وهكذا مترجمتش مثلا that's not your business 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*لان حتى سياق الكلام والموضوع لايحتاج انه يقولها وانتى مالك 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وانتى مالك على ايه بالظبط ؟*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*هى طلبت منه طلب وهو وضحلها سبب انه مينفعش دلوقتى لانه ساعته لم تأتى بعد 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*فحتى سياق الحوار كله بينهم لايحتمل ولا يحتاج انه يقولها وانتى مالك 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*وفى النهاية بسبب احترامه الشديد لآمه عمل اللى هى قالت عليه وهى كانت واثقة انه هيعمل كده وعلشان كده قالت للخدم ومهما قال لكم فافعلوه فهى كانت متأكده من ابنها وواثقة فيه وفى محبته ليها وللبشر كلهم 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*ده غير ان فى اخر دقايق على الصليب لم ينساها لكن وصى التلميذ يوحنا عليها انه يتخذها كأمه ,اين الاحتقار وعدم الاحترام هنا ؟
*[/FONT]  

*[FONT=&quot]New International Version (©1984)
"Dear woman, why do you involve me?" Jesus replied. "My time has not yet come."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]New Living Translation (©2007)
"Dear woman, that's not our problem," Jesus replied. "My time has not yet come."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]English Standard Version (©2001)
And Jesus said to her, “Woman, what does this have to do with me? My hour has not yet come.”[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]New American Standard Bible (©1995)
And Jesus said to her, "Woman, what does that have to do with us? My hour has not yet come."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]International Standard Version (©2008)
Jesus said to her, "How does that concern us, dear lady? My time hasn't come yet."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
Jesus said to her, "Why did you come to me? My time has not yet come."[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]King James Bible
Jesus saith unto her, Woman, what have I to do with thee? mine hour is not yet come.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]American King James Version
Jesus said to her, Woman, what have I to do with you? my hour is not yet come.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]*American Standard Version
And Jesus saith unto her, Woman, what have I to do with thee? mine hour is not yet com*e.[/FONT]






​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
​


----------



## أَمَة (20 مارس 2011)

مجدي طة قال:


> السيد المسيح خاطب نساء في الكتاب المقدس بكلمه يا امراة فما الفرق بين النساء العاديه والام اما الذي يقول علي نقل الشبهة بحزفيرها الله يعلم انا لم انقل من احد عايز حضرتك تكمل الحوار ماشي نقفل الحوار ماشي وانا اتكلام عن نفسي اذا انت تريد قفل الحوار في هذا الموضوع اذهب الي موضوع اخر ومتزعلش والله المستعان


 

يا أخ* مجدي*

انت تردد نفس الكلام بالرغم اننا ردينا عليك.
هل قرأت ردي هذا   #*14*  الذي شرحت لك في الآية الكاملة بدون ما تقطعها؟

 هل يصح ان اقول لك ان كتابك يقول "لا تأتوا الصلاة" وافسرهالك  ان معناها مش لازم تصلوا؟

ما انت هترد علي وتقول لي بس الاية بتقول "لا تأتوا الصلاة وانتم سكارى".

كون المسيح خاطب بقية النساء بِ "يا إمرأة" فهذا دليل على إحترامه للنساء ومعاملتهم على انهن سيدات.

كما قالت الأخت المباركة *نانسي* في مشاركتها التي سبقتني كلمة "يا إمرأة" تعادل "سيدتي" في  اللغة الأصلية للكتاب المفدس.

أرجو أن تفهم لأن في فهمك فائدة لك.


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مارس 2011)

*


مجدي طة قال:



			1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


مجدي طة قال:


> *2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. *
> 
> *3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». *
> *4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». --هذا في سفر يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني انظر كيف يكلام يسوع امها انظر الي كلمه مالي ولك يامراة وهذة كانت اول معجزة للسيد المسيح قالب الماء خمر انا لا اكتب شيء من عندي هذا في الكتاب المقدس ---والله المستعان*​


 
*شبهه فارغه و تنم عن عمي و جهل و غلظ قلوب من اخترعوها *​ 

*اولا :*
*الانثي البشرية اسمها " امراة" و هذا كائن منذ بداية الخليقة و لا عيب ابدا و لا انتقاص لقيمة السيدة العذراء في مخاطبتها بكلمة " امراة " :*
*22 وبنى الرب الاله الضلع التي اخذها من آدم امرأة واحضرها الى آدم.*
*23 فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي.هذه تدعى امرأة لانها من امرء اخذت.*​​


*ثانيا :*
*المسيح " الاله " هنا يتكلم و يخاطب امه العذراء مريم ليذكرها بانها " امراة ادمية" لا ينبغي ان تفرض عليه امر و لو كانت امه بالجسد و هي تعلم تمام العلم و منذ البداية انه اله و مولود من الروح القدس و مجيئه للعالم ليس لاتمام رسالة ارضية او لتلبية طلباتها و اطاعة اوامرها هي كام بل لاتمام رسالة الهية و هي اتمام مشيئة الله ابيه حتي و لو اقتضي ذلك عدم خضوعه لامه و ابيه بالجسد خضوعا تاما في امور الحياة اليومية ...و الدليل علي ذلك نلمسه في كلمات السيد المسيح لامه و ليوسف رجلها عندما تخلف عنهما في العيد و راحا يلومانه لانهما تعذبا في البحث عنه :*
*من انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير :*
*43 وبعدما اكملوا الايام بقي عند رجوعهما الصبي يسوع في اورشليم ويوسف وامه لم يعلما.*
*44 واذ ظناه بين الرفقة ذهبا مسيرة يوم وكانا يطلبانه بين الاقرباء والمعارف.*
*45 ولما لم يجداه رجعا الى اورشليم يطلبانه.*
*46 وبعد ثلاثة ايام وجداه في الهيكل جالسا في وسط المعلمين يسمعهم ويسألهم.*
*47 وكل الذين سمعوه بهتوا من فهمه واجوبته.*
*48 فلما ابصراه اندهشا.وقالت له امه يا بنيّ لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا.هوذا ابوك وانا كنا نطلبك معذبين.*
*49 فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني...*
*ألم تعلما انه ينبغي ان اكون فيما لأبي.*
*50 فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما*​


*و لهذا فهو في الايات موضوع شبهتك يذكر امه بطبيعتها البشرية و بطبيعته الالهية التي علمتها هي منذ البداية و يذكرها بطبيعة رسالته التي من اجلها اتي هو الي الارض و يذكرها بما بشرها الملاك به قبل ان يولد هو منها بانه ينبغي ان يكون المسيح فيما لله ابيه و ليس فيما للبشر و يعيد الي ذهنها هذا بمناداتها بكلمة " امراة " عندما طلبت منه "ان يتمجد قبل الاوان بعمل معجزة و توفير الخمر الذي فرغ كمظهر من مظاهر البهجة في الاعراس اليهودية " ..فيقول لها  "  مالي و لك " ...لانه لم ياتي الي العالم ليتمجد بصنع خمر في عرس بناءا علي طلب امه بالجسد بل اتي الي العالم لما هو اعظم من ذلك و الذي لا ينبغي ان يحيد هو عنه تحت اي ظرف لانه ما اتي الي العالم الا ليفتدي البشريه و يصنع لها خلاصا.. و لذلك نراه يذكرها بانه لم تاتي ساعته بعد ...اي ان الوقت لم يحن بعد لكي يتمجد..و مجده لا ينحصر في مجرد معجزة كهذه التي تطلب منه امه اجرائها ... و هو لا يتمجد و لا ياتمر ليتمجد بامر البشر و لو كانت امه بالجسد "...و كل هذا قاله لها ليذكرها بانه لا ينبغي ان يطيع مشيئتها هي المراة الادمية .. بل فقط ينبغي ان يتمم مشيئة الله ابيه و التي هي خلاص العالم و اتمام الفداء..و لكنه بالرغم من هذا يظهر لها خضوعه في النهاية كابنها بالجسد حتي لا يدعي احد بعد الاف السنين ان المسيح لم يكن مثال الابن البار بامه.. و نزولاعند رغبة امه بالجسد .. يقوم اخيرا بتحويل الماء الي خمر...و هذا ليس فقط نزولا عند رغبة امه بالجسد ..بل ليضرب للجميع مثلا و يعلمهم تعليما مفاده ان روح الله القدوس قادر ان ينسكب  في نفوس الامم ايضا و ليس فقط بني اسرائيل..لانه بعد ان تفرغ الاجران من خمرها  و هو ما يرمز لضلال المختارين الذين هم بني اسرائيل فان الله القادر ان يقيم من الحجارة اولادا لابراهيم  - بدلا من بني اسرائيل الذين ضلوا -  يعود فيدعو الغرباء الي عرسه السمائي و يسكب روحه القدوس في الامم ايضا  فيصيرون مختارين  بدل المختارين الذين ضلوا و يدخلون الي ملكوت السموات بينما يطرح المختارين الاوائل خارجا لانهم ضلوا  ..و  دخول الامم في الايمان و صيرورتهم مختارين بدل المختارين من بني اسرائيل هو هذا الذي ترمز اليه ملئ الاجران التي فرغ الخمر منها  بالماء و تحول هذا الماء الي خمر.*​


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*


			عندما طلبت منه "ان يتمجد قبل الاوان بعمل معجزة و توفير الخمر الذي فرغ كمظهر من مظاهر البهجة في الاعراس اليهودية ">>>>>>>>>>>> لذلك نراه يذكرها بانه لم تاتي ساعته بعد ...اي ان الوقت لم يحن بعد لكي يتمجد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومين قال ان ام يسوع اصلا كانت تعرف انه ممكن يعمل معجزه ويحضر لها الخمر من هذه المعجزه؟​*


----------



## منصور بشرى (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*

وليه مش عايزين نقول وبصراحة ان الرب يسوع ( الله المتجسد ) يعرف جيدا قلوبنا الضعيفة ومعرفتنا المحدودة ومدى وصول فكرنا بعيدا عن الحق وهو وصف العذراء مريم ب أم الله ....ولذلك لم يقل لها يأمى بل قال ياأمرأة وفى هذا احترم وتعظيم لها كأمرأة ..والبعد عن اى تكهنات ..ومع ذلك هناك من ينسب لها انها أم الله .​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*




يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> ومين قال ان ام يسوع اصلا كانت تعرف انه ممكن يعمل معجزه ويحضر لها الخمر من هذه المعجزه؟​*



*سؤالك ما علاقته بالموضوع؟ العذراء مريم كانت تعرف وتثق بقدرة يسوع العجائبية وإلا لما كان طلبت منه تحول الماء الى خمر من أساسه!!
*


منصور بشرى قال:


> وليه مش عايزين نقول وبصراحة ان الرب يسوع ( الله المتجسد ) يعرف جيدا قلوبنا الضعيفة ومعرفتنا المحدودة ومدى وصول فكرنا بعيدا عن الحق وهو وصف العذراء مريم ب أم الله ....ولذلك لم يقل لها يأمى بل قال ياأمرأة وفى هذا احترم وتعظيم لها كأمرأة ..والبعد عن اى تكهنات ..ومع ذلك هناك من ينسب لها انها أم الله .​



*عزيزي تمهل من فضلك. من لا يؤمن بلقب "أم الله" هو مهرطق لأنه يخطأ فهم طبيعة السيد المسيح فاصلا بين لاهوته وناسوته مثلما فعل نسطوريوس الهرطوقي الذي حرمته الكنيسة الجامعة قويمة الايمان. فالرجاء الحذر والفهم السليم قبل اطلاق التصريحات.*


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*



			العذراء مريم كانت تعرف وتثق بقدرة يسوع العجائبية وإلا لما كان طلبت منه تحول الماء الى خمر من أساسه!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اين طلبها بتحويل الماء الى الخمر*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> اين طلبها بتحويل الماء الى الخمر*



*سؤال جميل مع أن لا علاقة له بالموضوع المطروح. لنراجع الآيات:
*

[Q-BIBLE]*3. وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ».
4. قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ».
5. قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: «مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ».

(يوحنا 2)*[/Q-BIBLE]

*المسيح فهم من كلام أمه ماذا تريد. جاء ذلك في قولها «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ» بصيغة الطلب وليس الأمر. أمّا الأمر فجاء لِلْخُدَّامِ. فإن كانت لم تطلب المعجزة فلماذا أمرت الخدّام بأن يسمعوا له؟؟!!

الترتيب جاء كالتالي:

1- قول العذراء ليسوع: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ»
2- أمر العذراء للخدّام أن يسمعوا له
3- يسوع فعل المعجزة

فالنتيجة (أي المعجزة) جاءت بسبب قول العذراء.*


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*


			فإن كانت لم تطلب المعجزة فلماذا أمرت الخدّام بأن يسمعوا له؟؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو كانت على علم بان ابنها قادر على فعل المعجزات لما قالت للخدام اسمعوا ما يقوله لكم

ليه اقولك 

لانها لو كانت على علم بقدره يسوع الاعجازيه لعلمت ان يسوع سيضع خمر من العدم ولا لحاجه الى وجود او ان يخلق ماء دون الحاجه الى الخدام

مش كده ولا ايه​*


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*وممكن حضرتك توضحلى النص ده

يو-2-5: فقالت أمه للخدم: (( مهما قال لكم فافعلوه)).

ماذا يعنى مهما قال لكم .....ماذا كانت تقصد من قولها مهما قال لكم؟​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

السيدة العذراء كانت تعرف من هو الذى بشرها الملاك به

كانت تعرف من هو هذا الذى حبلت به وولدته بمعجزة تفوق العقول

وكانت تحفظ فى قلبها كل ما تراه منه فى طفولته ، مثلما قال الإنجيل عنها

فهى تتكلم بهذه الثقة ، لأنها ثقة العارفة به من هو ، والعارفة بقدرته الغير محدودة

فهذه المعرفة اليقينية كانت هى الدافع لأمرها للخدام بأن يفعلوا كل ما يقوله


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*


			فهى تتكلم بهذه الثقة ، لأنها ثقة العارفة به من هو ، والعارفة بقدرته الغير محدودة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اثبت انها كانت على علم ان ابنها يستطيع فعل اى معجزه؟

مع ملاحظه انه من الطبيعى ان تطلب من ابنها لانها لم تكن مدعوه الى العرس بل كانوا المدعوين هو يسوع وتلاميذه وليست امه​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

*رد: من هى السيده العذراء من الكتاب المقدس؟*



منصور بشرى قال:


> وليه مش عايزين نقول وبصراحة ان الرب يسوع ( الله المتجسد ) يعرف جيدا قلوبنا الضعيفة ومعرفتنا المحدودة ومدى وصول فكرنا بعيدا عن الحق وهو وصف العذراء مريم ب أم الله ....ولذلك لم يقل لها يأمى بل قال ياأمرأة وفى هذا احترم وتعظيم لها كأمرأة ..والبعد عن اى تكهنات ..ومع ذلك هناك من ينسب لها انها أم الله .​



هذه اللخبطات التى فى هذه المداخلة ، تحتاج لعدة ردود ، لكثرة ما بها من لخبطة

ولكنى أكتفى برد عن عدم الفهم بخصوص تعبير : والدة الإله

فهذا التعبير لا يعنى أنها ولدت الإله فعلياً ، مثلما يفكر أولائك المعتوهين الذين عندما يسمعون كلمة إبن الله يقولون إننا نقول أن الله تزوج وأنجب !!!!!!!!!

فكلتاهما كلام لا يقبله ولا يقوله حتى المعتوهين

بل إن للتعبيرين معاً معانى بعيدة تماماً عن هذا التفكير الأخرق

فمعنى أبن الله هو العقل الذاتى المولود فى ذات الله ، فتعبير ولادة هنا لا تعنى تزاوج بل ولادة العقل فى الذات مثلما نقول أن الأفكار بنات العقل ، مع فارق التشبيه

وعندما يصف الإنجيل السيدة العذراء بأنها أم ربى ، فليس ذلك معناه أنها ولدت الإله بالتزاوج ، بل معناه أن الإله المتجسد الغير محوى ، قد هيأ لذاته - من جسدها - ناسوتاً خاصاً له ، فإتحد به بكل ملئ اللاهوت ، وولد من هذه السيدة العذراء

فهذا التعبير لا يعنى أنها تزوجت فأنجبت الله !!!!!  بل يعنى أن الله إتخذ منها وفيها جسداً إتحد به ، فإنه هو الله المتجسد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> اثبت انها كانت على علم ان ابنها يستطيع فعل اى معجزه؟
> 
> مع ملاحظه انه من الطبيعى ان تطلب من ابنها لانها لم تكن مدعوه الى العرس بل كانوا المدعوين هو يسوع وتلاميذه وليست امه​*




++++++++++++++
الإثبات متضمن فى ذات الكلام

فإقرأه بتفكير مدقق محايد

فستجد أنك لم تكن ترى ما هو جلياً كالشمس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 مارس 2011)

ثم ما علاقة دعوتها من  عدمه ، بقولك أنه كان من الطبيعى أن تطلب من إبنها !!!!!!

ما هذا المنطق !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> لو كانت على علم بان ابنها قادر على فعل المعجزات لما قالت للخدام اسمعوا ما يقوله لكم
> 
> ...



*الكلام واضح جدا  فلا داعي للجدال والمُكابرة واللف والدوران. العذراء ليست هي صانعة المعجزة بل السيد المسيح. إن إختار الرب أن يصنع الخمر من الماء وليس من العدم فهو أدرى وعلينا أن نقبل. كما أن معجزة كهذه تتطلب خلق عناصر جديدة، فمن أين جاء الكحول وباقي المواد للماء إن لم يكن من العدم؟
*


يا هادى قال:


> *وممكن حضرتك توضحلى النص ده
> 
> يو-2-5: فقالت أمه للخدم: (( مهما قال لكم فافعلوه)).
> 
> ماذا يعنى مهما قال لكم .....ماذا كانت تقصد من قولها مهما قال لكم؟​*



*أي اسمعوا ونفّذوا كل ما يقوله لكم. صعبة؟*


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

> *لو كانت على علم بان ابنها قادر على فعل المعجزات لما قالت للخدام اسمعوا ما يقوله لكم*



*خطأ ، بل على العكس ، لو كانت على علم بان ابنها غير قادر على فعل المعجزات لم تقل للخدام اسمعوا ما يقوله لكم

فالجملة تحتوي على حرية تصرف من " المسيح " في أمر الخدام بكل شيء يقوله لهم ..

*


> * لانها لو كانت على علم بقدره يسوع الاعجازيه لعلمت ان يسوع سيضع خمر من  العدم ولا لحاجه الى وجود او ان يخلق ماء دون الحاجه الى الخدام*



*منطق فاشل ، لأن عليه لا يكون الله قادراً ان يقوم بأعمال اعجازية طالما انه يجعل الإنسان يأتي عن طريق الولادة من الأم وليس الخلق من التراب كاول مرة . هذا اولاً

ثانيا : منطق فاشل أيضا ، لأن الله عندما خلق الإنسان خلقه من التراب ولم يخلقه من العدم المطلق.


لا داعي للدردشة هنا ..*


----------



## MAJI (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *اثبت انها كانت على علم ان ابنها يستطيع فعل اى معجزه؟*​
> 
> 
> *مع ملاحظه انه من الطبيعى ان تطلب من ابنها لانها لم تكن مدعوه الى العرس بل كانوا المدعوين هو يسوع وتلاميذه وليست امه*​



لو قرأت الانجيل لعرفت ان العذراء علمت ان ابنها يستطيع فعل معجزات لان الملاك الذي بشرها بالحمل الاعجازي هو نفسه قال لها سيكون المولود  عظيما وابن العلي يدعى 
ابن العلي يعني ابن الرب الاله 
فالعذراء هي اول من عرفت من هو المسيح
اما موضوع لم تكن مدعوة للعرس فخطأ فقد كانت مدعوة للعرس وعرفت ان خمر الفرح قد نفذ وابلغته ثم ابلغت الخدم ليفعلوا كل ما يوجههم به


----------



## يا هادى (24 مارس 2011)

*


			خطأ ، بل على العكس ، لو كانت على علم بان ابنها غير قادر على فعل المعجزات لم تقل للخدام اسمعوا ما يقوله لكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هى كانت بتطلب منه قبل كده اى معجزه وكان يقولها ساعتى لم تحن بعد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ولا دى اول معجزه تطلبها منه على مدار 33 سنه؟




			فالجملة تحتوي على حرية تصرف من " المسيح " في أمر الخدام بكل شيء يقوله لهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 قولها(مهما قال لكم فافعلوه )

لانها خافت منه ولتتقى شره ...واحد بيقولها لم تاتى ساعتى بعد ازاى حيجبلها خمره؟القت الحمل كله على الخدم 




			منطق فاشل ، لأن عليه لا يكون الله قادراً ان يقوم بأعمال اعجازية طالما انه يجعل الإنسان يأتي عن طريق الولادة من الأم وليس الخلق من التراب كاول مرة . هذا اولاً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عمر ام يسوع ماعرفت انه الله والا ماكانت دورت عليه فى كل مكان هى وابوه يوسف فى كل مكان لما غاب عنها تلاته ايام..علشان تعرف انه يقدر يعمل معجزات




			ثانيا : منطق فاشل أيضا ، لأن الله عندما خلق الإنسان خلقه من التراب ولم يخلقه من العدم المطلق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا على اساس ان التراب مش ماده مخلوقه من العدم ...ذكاء والله

يسوع لما حول خمره حولها من ميه وليس من العدم لو كان قادر على صنع معجزه الهيه كان اوجدها من العدم ولا الحاجه الى ماء​*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> ومين قال ان ام يسوع اصلا كانت تعرف انه ممكن يعمل معجزه ويحضر لها الخمر من هذه المعجزه؟​*




*
اعراض الافلاس الحوارى تبدو واضحه وضوح الشمس علي الجانب المسلم
فرغت جعبتكم.. و انتهت شبهتكم..
 و الان تحاولون التمطيط و البحث عن اي ثغرة وهمية لاطالة الجدال و تشعيب الموضوع و لعمل امتداد للموضوع المنتهي املا في احيائه من جديد

اطرح اسئلتك هذه في موضوع جديد لان هذا الموضوع انتهي و الشبهة الاصلية انتهت​*


----------



## LOGOS (24 مارس 2011)

*



هى كانت بتطلب منه قبل كده اى معجزه وكان يقولها ساعتى لم تحن بعد؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايضا منطق فاشل ، من تكلم أصلاً عن " قبل كدة " ؟؟ ركز يا استاذ وبلاش تشتيت ، الموضوع امامك وانت تخرج عنه !

وما علاقة " ساعتي لم تأتي بعد " بالموضوع أصلاً ؟!





 ولا دى اول معجزه تطلبها منه على مدار 33 سنه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



طيب اية رأيك نغير كلمة في السؤال عشان تعرف خطأك ؟ 
هانخليه كدا :  ولا دى اوحد معجزه تطلبها منه على مدار 33 سنه؟

طيبعا الفرق واضح !





لانها

أنقر للتوسيع...



لست انت من تقول " لأنها " عليك بالسؤال ولا تتعدى حدودك ..





ولتتقى شره

أنقر للتوسيع...



ربنا يهديك ! :new5:





 ازاى حيجبلها خمره؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


زي ما جاب !





القت الحمل كله على الخدم

أنقر للتوسيع...


بل عليه ! لانها قالت " مهما قال ( هو ) لكم "  






عمر ام يسوع ماعرفت انه الله  والا ماكانت دورت عليه فى كل مكان هى وابوه يوسف فى كل مكان لما غاب عنها  تلاته ايام..علشان تعرف انه يقدر يعمل معجزات

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا تخلط الأمور وبالطبع ، منطق فاشل ، اي مسلم بيتكلم بالمنطق بيكون منطق فاشل ! افتح موضوع جديد ونشوف ! وطبعا ماتكررش كلام تاني عشان انت عارف اللي يكرر خطأ بيحصل له اية !

ورجاء ، اقرأ النصوص المقدسة تاني بتمعن ..





دا على اساس ان التراب مش ماده مخلوقه

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا يسمى هروب ! لماذا ؟ لانك كنت تتكلم عن المادة التي تم تحويلها إلى خمر ولم تتكلم عن ما اتت منه المادة هذه وبالقياس ، عندما ننقل الكلام عن التراب والإنسان فيكون كلامك عن الإنسان وكيف يأتي ، وهو ما اوضحناه انه يأتي عن طريق الولادة وليس من التراب مباشرة فأنت هنا ترجع خطوة للوراء وهو المادة المخلوق منها التراب التي كانت المصدر المصنوع منه لخلق آدم !! فلا تحاول تغير الكلام ! ... كل هذا مكشوف ...

ده كله اولا ، تعالى نشوف الهروب رقم 2 من نص كلامي ، انا قلت بالحرف :





         ثانيا : منطق فاشل أيضا ، لأن الله عندما خلق الإنسان خلقه من التراب ولم يخلقه من العدم المطلق 

أنقر للتوسيع...


فهل التراب عدم مطلق ؟

من جعلك تتكلم عن خلق التراب ؟ هل انت تريد التكلم في طريقة إيجاد التراب نفسه أم تريد التكلم في طريقة ايجاد الإنسان من التراب !!
رجاء التركيز !





يسوع لما حول خمره حولها من ميه وليس من العدم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهكذا انت مولود من الفاضلة امك ولست مخلوق من العدم ! اما لو تريد الرجوع الى الأصل فسنعود إلى آدم ومنه نعود إلى خلقته هو من التراب ، ثم نعود خطوة للوراء مرة أخرى ونقول ان التراب هذا مخلوق من العدم ! فحاول التركيز !





 لو كان قادر على صنع معجزه الهيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يوجد " لو " لان هذا حدث فعلا ، فإقرأ !





كان اوجدها من العدم ولا الحاجه الى ماء

أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا : من قال هذا ؟! نريد مصدرك !
ثانيا : نغير الكلام على الله في نظرك ، لو كان اله المسلمين قادر على صنع معجزه الهيه كان اوجدنا من العدم ولا الحاجه الى التراب والولادة ..






اما اخيرا ، ما علاقة كل هذا بالموضوع الذي يتحدث عن لفظ " إمرأة " ؟؟ ، أقول لك هذا لكي تكون على علم بسبب حذف مشاركاتك وتلوم نفسك وتندم ..


*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههه معلش يا اخ هادى مضطرة اضحك تتقى شره ؟
شر مين ؟شر المسيح ؟ هو من امته المسيح كان ليه شر علشان تتقيه ؟
وهى القت الحمل كله على الخدم ؟؟؟؟ازاى؟؟؟ هو مين اللى عمل المعجزة فى النهاية الخدم ولا المسيح ؟ مين اللى حول الماء لخمر الخدم ولا المسيح ؟ واحدة خافت منه وعايزه تتقى شره زى مابتقول كانت تمشى وتنهى الموضوع لكنها بتكمل وبتقول للخدم مهما قال لكم فأفعلوه 
يبقى هى واثقة انه هيعمل حاجة وهيعمل معجزة 

والعذراء القديسة مريم كانت عارفه مين هو ابنها لان الملاك لما بشرها قالها القدوس المولود منك ,وكلمة القدوس لا تطلق الا على الله اذا هى كانت تعلم والا لم تكن لتطلب منه عمل اى شئ من الاساس 

تعترض انها ليست معجزة الهيه لانه لم يخلقها من العدم ,فهل تعترض على الله ايضا لانه لم يخلق الانسان من العدم ؟
الم يخلق الله ادم من الطين وحواء من ضلع ادم ؟ فهل الله ايضا فى نظرك غير قادر على صنع المعجزات ؟
يا اخ هادى هذة المعجزة بالذات لها دلائل روحية عميقة لكن بالطبع لن استطيع اشرحها لك لانك بهذة الطريقة لن تستطيع استيعابها حتى الاجران التى ملئها الخدم بالماء المتحول خمر فهى لها دلائل روحية وتعاليم روحية سامية وعميقة جدا جدا 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 مارس 2011)

بصراحة يا أخ هادى ، موقفك صعب جداً ومش لاقى كلام لطيف أعبر به عنه

عموماً ، ربنا ينجينا كلنا وينجيك من شيطان المكابرة والمقاوحة والعناد ولوى الكلام والتجنى وغلق العيون عن الحقيقة لأنها غير مرغوب فيها ومحاولة طمسها بأى طريقة ولو بإختلاق الأكاذيب

فذلك الأمر خارج عن أيدى البشر ، بل فى سلطان الله وحده


----------



## مجدي طة (31 مارس 2011)

الفترة الماضي كنت مسافر ونستكمل الموضوع عن السيدة مريم وكانت اخر حاجه كلمه يا امراة والسؤال الان في الشريعه اي الوصايا العشرة ان المفروض ان السيدة مريم ترجم فلماذا اليهود لم يرجموا السيدة مريم وهنا تنظر الي كلمة يا امراة لانها بعد الولدة اصبحت امراة وليست عذراء عرفت انا بتكلام عن كلمه امراة لماذا 
السؤال هو لماذا اليهود لم يرجموا السيدة مريم حسب الوصايا العشرة في الشريعه والله المستعان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مارس 2011)

ما علاقة هذا بذاك !!!!!!

ما علاقة كلمة يا إمرأة بأنها ليست عذراء !! أين عقلك يا رجل !!!!!!!!!!

ومن قال أن اليهود قالوا عليها كلمة بطَّالة !! من أين أتيت بهذه الإرهاصة !!!!

إن المجتمع كله كان يعرف أن السيدة العذراء متزوجة من يوسف ، وكانوا يعتقدون أن يسوع هو مولود طبيعى وليس بمعجزة إلهية

والمعجزة لم تتكشف إلاَّ بعد إنتهاء عمله الفدائى وصعوده ، فحينئذ فقط عُرف أنه مولود بمعجزة

فمن أين تأتى بهذه الأفكار الغريبة !!!!


----------



## مجدي طة (1 أبريل 2011)

اذن اليهود يعرفون ان المسيح ابن يوسف وكذلك المسيح كان يظن ان ابن يوسف النجار اذن كل اشياء فعلها المسيح في الانجيل ليست حقيقه وفي ناس امنوا بالمسيح قبل الفداء المفروض علي كلامك الايمان يكون بعد الفداء يا رجل اقراء الانجيل جيدا كيف عرفوا المجوس راجع كلامك كويس لان كلامك ينقاض الانجيل وشكرا ارجوا منك قبل الرد ان تقراء كلامك جيدا وتقراء الانجيل قبل الفداء وبعد الفداء والله المستعان


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 أبريل 2011)

> اذن اليهود يعرفون ان المسيح ابن يوسف


نعم



> وكذلك المسيح كان يظن ان ابن يوسف النجار


ما هذا الهراء ، المسيح يعرف كل شئ .
وابوة يوسف له كانت تبنى فى الواقع .



> اذن كل اشياء فعلها المسيح في الانجيل ليست حقيقه وفي ناس امنوا بالمسيح قبل الفداء المفروض علي كلامك الايمان يكون بعد الفداء


ما هذا الهراء ، اين عقلك ؟



> يا رجل اقراء الانجيل جيدا كيف عرفوا المجوس


ده موضوع تانى ، لو تحب تعرفه اسأل فى موضوع منفصل ، علشان تتعلم ، بدل ما كلامك كله عبارة عن جهالات ومقوحات .



> راجع كلامك كويس لان كلامك ينقاض الانجيل وشكرا ارجوا منك قبل الرد ان تقراء كلامك جيدا وتقراء الانجيل قبل الفداء وبعد الفداء والله المستعان


ما هو الكلام الذى يناقض الانجيل .

فوق وصحصح ، انت المفروض ناضج ، وكل حرف هتكتبه هتتحاسب عليه من هنا ورايح .


----------



## انا ابن الملك (4 أبريل 2011)

لئن كان يحبها وكلمة امرئه زمان كانة كلمه عظيمه 
ولما قال للزنيه ازبى يا امرائه ولا تخطئى مره ثانيه


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2011)

انا ابن الملك قال:


> لئن كان يحبها وكلمة امرئه زمان كانة كلمه عظيمه
> ولما قال للزنيه ازبى يا امرائه ولا تخطئى مره ثانيه


*قصدك يا اخي معلش انا اعدت كتابتها نظرا للاخطاء الاملائية
لان كان يحبها و كلمه امرأة زمان كانت كلمة عظيمة
و لما قال للزانية اذهبي يا امرأة و لا تخطئي مرة اخري*


----------



## MAJI (5 أبريل 2011)

مجدي طة قال:


> اذن اليهود يعرفون ان المسيح ابن يوسف
> اليهود قبل الصلب والقيامة كانوا يعتبرونه ابن يوسف لكن بعدها وبعد تدوين الانجيل ثبتت حقيقة ولادته الاعجازية وعرف الجميع انه مولود باعجاز وليس بارادة رجل .
> وكذلك المسيح كان يظن ان ابن يوسف النجار
> اذا كان هو الله نفسه كيف يظن انه ابن يوسف ؟
> ...


 
انت سألت عن سبب عدم رجم اليهود للعذراء فلماذا حولته الى ايمانهم بالمسيح


----------

